# Lindows



## kwchang007 (Jul 9, 2007)

What's a good version of lindows and where is a good place to download it?

Linsdows meaning a GUI version of linux


----------



## von kain (Jul 9, 2007)

i thing this was a very old project like winlinux both i thing are closed now


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 9, 2007)

www.ubuntu.com .


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 9, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> www.ubuntu.com .



Second'd.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 9, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> www.ubuntu.com .



does ubuntu have beryl?  i wanted to look into that and see how it compares to vista.


----------



## ktr (Jul 9, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> does ubuntu have beryl?  i wanted to look into that and see how it compares to vista.



ubuntu has beryl support.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 9, 2007)

ktr said:


> ubuntu has beryl support.



ohh ok that works to, thanks


----------

